# Help, seems unusual.



## socialworker81 (Feb 28, 2013)

This little one started hatching while I was gone today. The other egg in the same clutch hatched last Monday. When I was taking his picture, he opened his mouth several times. His shell also looks bumpy and there is a small red mark in the middle, close to where the rest of the shell is. I'm not sure how visible it is in the photo. Is he ok? Should I help him along out of the rest of the egg???? Thanks for the help!


----------



## wellington (Feb 28, 2013)

Sorry, I can't help you. Just want to let you know I hope he is fine. So tiny and cute. Good luck.


----------



## socialworker81 (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks Wellington. I tried to help him out a little, as he seem lethargic, even for a tortoise who has been hatching all day. How ever, I only took the top part of the egg off. I noticed there was a huge sack underneath. I put him in a small tank with wet paper towels and a heat lamp. I left the egg on the rest of him. Any other ideas anyone? Thanks!


----------



## Laura (Feb 28, 2013)

let him be.. if you feel off the shell it can bleed.. make sure its warm and moist enough.. it can take several days to hatch..


----------



## Rover15 (Mar 1, 2013)

I've read when in doubt let them be, they will come when they come. but seeing as this was all yester day how is he/she looking now?


----------



## socialworker81 (Mar 6, 2013)

I left him in the incubator, but the little one didn't make it. I knew when he kept opening his mouth, several times in only a couple of minutes, something was wrong 
 I don't know why he was doing it, but I know that's not right. I wish I knew why, maybe I could have helped him. But on the other hand, his sibling from the same clutch is doing just fine. I'm still relatively new to breeding. I just hope it doesn't happen again


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 6, 2013)

I am sorry. I hope someone can give you info. on why the baby gasping for air.


----------



## Rover15 (Mar 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear, could it have been an air flow issue


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear about this..sometimes there is absolutely nothing you can do. The baby may have been exhibiting agonal breathing which is done shortly before they pass away. Again I'm very sorry


----------



## socialworker81 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for the nice thoughts about the little one. I think your right chainsaw, he was breathing like that from the moment I noticed he was hatching and I knew there was nothing I could do. I was only hoping. I think my female is trying to lay again, so I'm looking to the future for more babies


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm wondering if the red spot on the carapace (right over the lungs) had anything to do with the gasping for air. 

So sorry you lost this little one.


----------



## socialworker81 (Mar 6, 2013)

emysemys said:


> I'm wondering if the red spot on the carapace (right over the lungs) had anything to do with the gasping for air.
> 
> So sorry you lost this little one.



I actually didn't think of that. But when I noticed he was not with us anymore, I did notice the red spot was gone. His egg sack was also still attached and quite large.


----------



## Frog Tropics (Mar 23, 2013)

We've seen that happen with several of the baby torts we've hatched over the years, as well as other reptile species, and the best we've ever been able to figure is that sometimes the little guys just don't develop properly. One thing with several reptiles is if they hatch too soon they seem to have problems with bleeding and respirating. One thing that can cause them to hatch to soon is temps that are slightly higher than they should be. I don't know if this might have been a contributing factor but, in my opinion/experience, as long as the majority of the hatchlings are hatching out healthy, wealthy and wise  then you're probably doing everything right and you're going to lose some, that's just how it goes. I wouldn't beat yourself up over it.


PS - in my experience it is never a good idea to help any hatching animal out of its shell (be it bird, reptile, amphibian, etc). If an animal is struggling to be born, it's typically for a reason and, in general, they seem to stand the best chance by being left alone. I'm sure there are exceptions as well as people who have more veterinary experience than myself and would be better equipped/qualified to intervene, I think that, for most people, it's better on a more often than not basis, to simply allow nature to take it's course. This is based on years on not letting nature take its course....


----------

